# Please, Need some fast answers



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi everyone,
I know I'm probably beginning to be a pain. I could use some quick answers. Talked with an NP a few minutes ago. She's willing to help me out until I can see the endo. She is willing to write a script to have the Armour compounded after the labs are run. I explained the terrible time I've been having and she gave me an appointment in a couple of hours. She thinks I still need to see an endo.
I know I want to keep out the Microcrystalline Cellulose, Opadry White (titanium dioxide), PEG (polyethylene glycol), Polysorbate 80, and Hydroxypropyl Methylcellulose, and Anhydrous Dextrose. What would you have in it? Is it possible to keep all the fillers and binders out?
Which labs should I ask to be run? Am I missing anything? 
Thank you,
Sharon


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sharon said:


> Hi everyone,
> I know I'm probably beginning to be a pain. I could use some quick answers. Talked with an NP a few minutes ago. She's willing to help me out until I can see the endo. She is willing to write a script to have the Armour compounded after the labs are run. I explained the terrible time I've been having and she gave me an appointment in a couple of hours. She thinks I still need to see an endo.
> I know I want to keep out the Microcrystalline Cellulose, Opadry White (titanium dioxide), PEG (polyethylene glycol), Polysorbate 80, and Hydroxypropyl Methylcellulose, and Anhydrous Dextrose. What would you have in it? Is it possible to keep all the fillers and binders out?
> Which labs should I ask to be run? Am I missing anything?
> ...


It is; it can be compounded with olive oil.

I don't know what you are missing. This is a new thread and I don't have your history nor my previous replies handy.


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

Andros said:


> It is; it can be compounded with olive oil.
> 
> I don't know what you are missing. This is a new thread and I don't have your history nor my previous replies handy.


Andros,
Thank you for the reply. Here are links to my posts, it may refresh your memory.
Sharon

Labs
http://www.thyroidboards.com/showthread.php?t=2982

Swollen neck
http://www.thyroidboards.com/showthread.php?t=3301

nature-throid
http://www.thyroidboards.com/showthread.php?t=3361


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sharon said:


> Andros,
> Thank you for the reply. Here are links to my posts, it may refresh your memory.
> Sharon
> 
> ...


I must say that refreshed my memory!! Boy............we have covered a lot of things haven't we? Just keep all those tests I suggested in mind.

Thank you for the links. We have thousands of posters so it is hard for me to remember the background on every single poster. That would be the advantage to keeping the same thread going. It helps to have it there at a glance.

Anyway...................you will have to let us all know how it goes. You have many serious concerns that have yet to be addressed.

Is your thyroid still swelling? Did you get on a cancellation list for this endo?


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

Andros said:


> I must say that refreshed my memory!! Boy............we have covered a lot of things haven't we? Just keep all those tests I suggested in mind.
> 
> Thank you for the links. We have thousands of posters so it is hard for me to remember the background on every single poster. That would be the advantage to keeping the same thread going. It helps to have it there at a glance.
> 
> ...


Yes, the thyroid is still swelling. I can feel the pressure more on the inside now than can be seen on the outside. Yes, I'm on the cancellation list for the endo.
Andros, I changed threads because another person asked a question in my latest thread about her meds and I thought it would be easier to start a new one. How can I add this thread to my previous thread? This way it's less confusing.
Thank you!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sharon said:


> Yes, the thyroid is still swelling. I can feel the pressure more on the inside now than can be seen on the outside. Yes, I'm on the cancellation list for the endo.
> Andros, I changed threads because another person asked a question in my latest thread about her meds and I thought it would be easier to start a new one. How can I add this thread to my previous thread? This way it's less confusing.
> Thank you!


I am a chicken. I would be afraid to move the posts as I may wipe out the whole board! LOL!!

And, yes...........................that person should have started her own thread in reality. The benefit of that is they get more attention instead of getting lost in someone else's thread!


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

Just got back a short time ago. Can you believe this-----the doctor was writing out a compound prescription for me and not one pharmacy in this area would fill it because "It's dangerous to give pig thyroid to humans".  I'll now have to get that from the endo in Nashville. So she wrote me a prescription for armour and she doesn't think I need more than 30mg per day. It gets more and more confusing. For the life of me I just do not understand whey nobody understands or can admit what the thyroid does to the body. She says "I notice you're not in the best of moods". Ya think!
She is sending me to a cardiologist because she thinks there is something wrong with my heart. So, for the thyroid it's back to square one. 
Sharon


----------



## melissa_24141 (Jun 29, 2011)

Sharon said:


> Just got back a short time ago. Can you believe this-----the doctor was writing out a compound prescription for me and not one pharmacy in this area would fill it because "It's dangerous to give pig thyroid to humans".  I'll now have to get that from the endo in Nashville. So she wrote me a prescription for armour and she doesn't think I need more than 30mg per day. It gets more and more confusing. For the life of me I just do not understand whey nobody understands or can admit what the thyroid does to the body. She says "I notice you're not in the best of moods". Ya think!
> She is sending me to a cardiologist because she thinks there is something wrong with my heart. So, for the thyroid it's back to square one.
> Sharon


WOW...Can a pharmacy actually deny a doctors script? I feel sorry for you too. My doctor is synthroid is heaven! It works great for me! WELL IM NOT YOU!! My TSH is 40 and I feel like pure dooky. My T3 is really low. It's a crappy feeling! They are true jerks! Don't know what the big deal is...we are willing to go back for testing obviously...and as long as our counts are looking better and we are feeling better then whats the big deal? The more tests they run the more money they make right? I've had the same choking feeling as you too. It's crazy! I've been told it's a cross between my thyroid, GERD and a hernia. Good luck hun!! Oh btw...my name is Melissa  Glad all went well with your husband.


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

melissa_24141 said:


> WOW...Can a pharmacy actually deny a doctors script? I feel sorry for you too. My doctor is synthroid is heaven! It works great for me! WELL IM NOT YOU!! My TSH is 40 and I feel like pure dooky. My T3 is really low. It's a crappy feeling! They are true jerks! Don't know what the big deal is...we are willing to go back for testing obviously...and as long as our counts are looking better and we are feeling better then whats the big deal? The more tests they run the more money they make right? I've had the same choking feeling as you too. It's crazy! I've been told it's a cross between my thyroid, GERD and a hernia. Good luck hun!! Oh btw...my name is Melissa  Glad all went well with your husband.


Melissa,
How are you functioning? I'm hoping you start to feel better soon!
My TSH isn't anywhere near yours and I feel like I'm dying. 
Well, apparently around here the pharmacies can get away with it. I'll send it to Canada if I have to.
I don't know what gives with these doctors. They think they're above it all. From what I've seen they don't care about how we actually feel (not like we don't know better than they do). It's the numbers on a piece of paper that count to them. They make a lot of money from the tests they run. It isn't like years ago when a doctor took his oath seriously and they actually cared about their patients. I can't remember where I read this but it pertained to a doctor who developed levothyroxine and from there some sort of campaign started to get rid of Armour. Armour has been used for years helping people. The drug companies can't make a lot of money because of it!
Thank you, my husband is feeling so much better.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sharon said:


> Just got back a short time ago. Can you believe this-----the doctor was writing out a compound prescription for me and not one pharmacy in this area would fill it because "It's dangerous to give pig thyroid to humans".  I'll now have to get that from the endo in Nashville. So she wrote me a prescription for armour and she doesn't think I need more than 30mg per day. It gets more and more confusing. For the life of me I just do not understand whey nobody understands or can admit what the thyroid does to the body. She says "I notice you're not in the best of moods". Ya think!
> She is sending me to a cardiologist because she thinks there is something wrong with my heart. So, for the thyroid it's back to square one.
> Sharon


You know? We came out of the dark ages a long time ago. Dang!! I guess these folks did not know that in the 1800's, people used to salvage the pig's thyroid and use it for self-medication. Even then, they knew the value of porcine thyroid.

What a mess!


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

Andros said:


> You know? We came out of the dark ages a long time ago. Dang!! I guess these folks did not know that in the 1800's, people used to salvage the pig's thyroid and use it for self-medication. Even then, they knew the value of porcine thyroid.
> 
> What a mess!


Andros,
I'm so upset about all of this I just don't have the words. They don't know much, that I can tell you. If they have too many medications that actually help people the drug companies and a lot of pharmacies would go under. 
I can tell you that I don't have a good opinion of too many doctors right now.
I don't know if any of you hear this when you try to get into a new doctor but this is what I hear. "Give us your name and number and what you think is wrong with you and we'll tell the doctor and he will decide if he wants you for a patient".  I have never heard of this until recently.
Today a nurse called me back and said the doctor will be happy to have you as a patient. The problem, she was supposed to call me back a month ago and I already moved on. Her reply, "oh, I guess I forgot". What!!!!
I told my husband today if the endo at Vanderbilt doesn't work out I'm done. I won't bother to look for anymore doctors.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sharon said:


> Andros,
> I'm so upset about all of this I just don't have the words. They don't know much, that I can tell you. If they have too many medications that actually help people the drug companies and a lot of pharmacies would go under.
> I can tell you that I don't have a good opinion of too many doctors right now.
> I don't know if any of you hear this when you try to get into a new doctor but this is what I hear. "Give us your name and number and what you think is wrong with you and we'll tell the doctor and he will decide if he wants you for a patient".  I have never heard of this until recently.
> ...


It is a very sad state of affairs. And try to find a doctor that actually "touches" you! OMG!! No way!!! LOL!!

You "will" have to find a doc; you cannot go on like this. I had the same situation and by good fortune, my ophthalmologist sent me to my now doctor whom I have been seeing for a good 10 years and I thank God for her every single day. I "really" do.


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

Andros said:


> It is a very sad state of affairs. And try to find a doctor that actually "touches" you! OMG!! No way!!! LOL!!
> 
> You "will" have to find a doc; you cannot go on like this. I had the same situation and by good fortune, my ophthalmologist sent me to my now doctor whom I have been seeing for a good 10 years and I thank God for her every single day. I "really" do.


What doctors have become today is sad. They're cold machines who have no compassion or feeling of any type expect worrying about getting paid. 
Hopefully I can find someone. Forget them touching you to examine you is a joke. I think they're afraid to. When I told the previous doctor the problems with my throat he just sat across the room and said "really" as I was describing what was going on. He never got up until we were leaving the room.
I'm happy you found a good doctor! They're rare.
The NP had her secretary call today. The cardiologist they referred me to wants to see my records before they decide to take me as a patient. They wanted to know because he only likes involved cases. In other words, he doesn't like routine cases. This is becoming a joke!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sharon said:


> What doctors have become today is sad. They're cold machines who have no compassion or feeling of any type expect worrying about getting paid.
> Hopefully I can find someone. Forget them touching you to examine you is a joke. I think they're afraid to. When I told the previous doctor the problems with my throat he just sat across the room and said "really" as I was describing what was going on. He never got up until we were leaving the room.
> I'm happy you found a good doctor! They're rare.
> The NP had her secretary call today. The cardiologist they referred me to wants to see my records before they decide to take me as a patient. They wanted to know because he only likes involved cases. In other words, he doesn't like routine cases. This is becoming a joke!


Oh, brother! Narcissism abounds!!! LHM!!

You simply must keep us informed on this one.


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

Andros said:


> Oh, brother! Narcissism abounds!!! LHM!!
> 
> You simply must keep us informed on this one.


Well, no surprise here the original cardiologist said he prefers to have the more complex cases and not the mundane cases like mine. But, there were two others who were happy to take me. I chose the one who has a sub specialty of Internal Medicine. In my way of thinking I had a better chance of him understanding the problems with the thyroid. I see him next month. Say a prayer he's a good doctor.
Sharon


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sharon said:


> Well, no surprise here the original cardiologist said he prefers to have the more complex cases and not the mundane cases like mine. But, there were two others who were happy to take me. I chose the one who has a sub specialty of Internal Medicine. In my way of thinking I had a better chance of him understanding the problems with the thyroid. I see him next month. Say a prayer he's a good doctor.
> Sharon


Your thinking is excellent on your choice. I know one thing, I am glad Mr. Personality Plus found your case to be mundane. What a poop. Unbelievable.

Not to mention how do we know anything about your heart until you get a good exam by a cardiologist? Nothing like pre-conceived notions.

I will say a prayer for this doctor that you have chosen. And one for you as well.


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

A little bit of an update. First, I found a local pharmacy that would compound Thyroid Powder USP for me. Then I became a thorn in the side of the NP I saw last week and insisted that she needed to call that pharmacy with a compound prescription for me because I wasn't going to take the prescription for Armour that she wrote out knowing that I had just explained to her how sick the Armour was making me. She called the pharmacy and told them "give her what ever she wants in the compound." She didn't even tell them the dosage to give me. Can you believe it!!! Thank goodness the pharmacist knows what he's doing. He's also good friends with the doctor who oversees things at this clinic and is going to have a nice chit chat with him about how she handled this and he should think about having someone at the clinic that knows what they're doing.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sharon said:


> A little bit of an update. First, I found a local pharmacy that would compound Thyroid Powder USP for me. Then I became a thorn in the side of the NP I saw last week and insisted that she needed to call that pharmacy with a compound prescription for me because I wasn't going to take the prescription for Armour that she wrote out knowing that I had just explained to her how sick the Armour was making me. She called the pharmacy and told them "give her what ever she wants in the compound." She didn't even tell them the dosage to give me. Can you believe it!!! Thank goodness the pharmacist knows what he's doing. He's also good friends with the doctor who oversees things at this clinic and is going to have a nice chit chat with him about how she handled this and he should think about having someone at the clinic that knows what they're doing.


I am glad the pharmacist is going to tell the doc about the NP and thank goodness the pharmacist knows what he is doing.

You must let us know the ratio of what he has mixed up. And the filler? Did you ask for olive oil?

Hugs,


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

Andros said:


> I am glad the pharmacist is going to tell the doc about the NP and thank goodness the pharmacist knows what he is doing.
> 
> You must let us know the ratio of what he has mixed up. And the filler? Did you ask for olive oil?
> 
> Hugs,


Andros,
I did ask for olive oil but he said he wasn't going to use a filler for now. He feels I'm under medicated and he wants to omit the fillers for now.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sharon said:


> Andros,
> I did ask for olive oil but he said he wasn't going to use a filler for now. He feels I'm under medicated and he wants to omit the fillers for now.


Coooooooooooooooool; I am liking this guy, a lot! Whohooooooooooooooo!

I wish I was right there with your you take your first compounded capsule! I really do. Will it be a capsule? I meant to ask!


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

Andros said:


> Coooooooooooooooool; I am liking this guy, a lot! Whohooooooooooooooo!
> 
> I wish I was right there with your you take your first compounded capsule! I really do. Will it be a capsule? I meant to ask!


Yes, it's a capsule. I'll break it apart and put it under my tongue. This guy spoke to me on the phone for 45 minutes yesterday. He said "maybe the couple of other compound pharmacies wouldn't help you but we will. There isn't anything wrong with desiccated thyroid". Now, hopefully the endo I'm seeing in October has the same opinion.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sharon said:


> Yes, it's a capsule. I'll break it apart and put it under my tongue. This guy spoke to me on the phone for 4 minutes yesterday. He said "maybe the couple of other compound pharmacies wouldn't help you but we will. There isn't anything wrong with desiccated thyroid". Now, hopefully the endo I'm seeing in October has the same opinion.


I also hope so. Fervently!


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

Andros said:


> I also hope so. Fervently!


We'll know in a couple of months.

Andros,
Am I correct in thinking the Thyroid Powder USP has all the T's (T3, T4, etc) that are needed? So, no fillers is even better if this is true?
Thanks,
Sharon


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sharon said:


> We'll know in a couple of months.
> 
> Andros,
> Am I correct in thinking the Thyroid Powder USP has all the T's (T3, T4, etc) that are needed? So, no fillers is even better if this is true?
> ...


American Laboratories is the supplier of Thyroid Powder USP. Porcine thyroid contains many of the T's. In minute quantities.

You will find this of interest. I think there is even a T0 but this article features T4, T3, T2 and T1. Besides the 0, I think there are more. If I can find the info, I will post it.
http://www.iodine4health.com/body/thyroid/hormones/chopra_hormones.htm

Fillers or not would not have an impact on the amount of hormone prepared for your needs in that they must measure exactly the right amount and then add the filler if that is what they are doing but in your case, no filler; correct?


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

Andros said:


> American Laboratories is the supplier of Thyroid Powder USP. Porcine thyroid contains many of the T's. In minute quantities.
> 
> You will find this of interest. I think there is even a T0 but this article features T4, T3, T2 and T1. Besides the 0, I think there are more. If I can find the info, I will post it.
> http://www.iodine4health.com/body/thyroid/hormones/chopra_hormones.htm
> ...


Andros
Thank you for the link. You are correct, no fillers - 25MCG.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sharon said:


> Andros
> Thank you for the link. You are correct, no fillers - 25MCG.


You are welcome. You are such a sweet lady and if I am able to help, even a teensy bit; I am happy to do so.


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

Andros said:


> You are welcome. You are such a sweet lady and if I am able to help, even a teensy bit; I am happy to do so.


Andros,
Thank you so much. You are very kind!:hugs:
Sharon


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

More questions.
I went to the cardiologist yesterday to rule out any heart problems. All tests came back normal. Thank God!
He also tested TSH and F T4. Below are the results:
THYROID STIM HORMONE: 3.20 mcU/mL (0.300-5.00) F T4: 0.54 ng/dL (0.50-1.20) He wouldn't run any other tests than this.
The doctor says I'm in normal range.

My question is if I'm within "normal range" why on earth do I still feel so bad? There isn't a part of my body that isn't painful. My hands and fingers swell to the point that it's very difficult to grasp anything. It's getting harder everyday to deal with the pain. I have yet another appointment with a new family doctor next week and considering canceling it. I'm so sick and tired of hearing "nothing is wrong with you" (not that I want anything to be wrong). Not to mention wasting my money. I'm fed up with the numbers on a test being the deciding factor of a doctor's diagnosis.:rolleyes:
Thanks for letting me blow off some steam!
Sharon


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sharon said:


> More questions.
> I went to the cardiologist yesterday to rule out any heart problems. All tests came back normal. Thank God!
> He also tested TSH and F T4. Below are the results:
> THYROID STIM HORMONE: 3.20 mcU/mL (0.300-5.00) F T4: 0.54 ng/dL (0.50-1.20) He wouldn't run any other tests than this.
> ...


Sharon, you are within the range supplied by your lab. AACE recommends 0.3 to 3.0 as the range for TSH and some say even less than that. Most of us feel best w/TSH @ 1.0 or less.

Your FT4 is absolutely in the basement but if you are taking the compounded w/T3, this is normal. But knowning this particular bit of information leaves me stunned that the doc would not run FT3 (triiodothyronine) which is your active hormone.

Thank goodness this is not your primary doctor but it is scary because a cardiologist should know that if you have too much or too little FT3, it can seriously damage the heart! This works both ways; too much, too little. Neither is good.

Talk to your doc who Rx'd your compounded thryoid replacement med. And let us know.


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

Andros said:


> Sharon, you are within the range supplied by your lab. AACE recommends 0.3 to 3.0 as the range for TSH and some say even less than that. Most of us feel best w/TSH @ 1.0 or less.
> 
> Your FT4 is absolutely in the basement but if you are taking the compounded w/T3, this is normal. But knowning this particular bit of information leaves me stunned that the doc would not run FT3 (triiodothyronine) which is your active hormone.
> 
> ...


Andros,
I should have added that I stopped the compounded T3 last week on the advice of the pharmacist. He didn't believe the percentages in it were correct. I did try to talk to the NP who prescribed it and she said "I was delusional if I thought the thyroid controlled anything. It's just a useless glad that sits in your neck". :scared0015: I was so po'd I told her she needed to go back to school for refresher courses. Can you believe that one!

Last week my hands were so swollen the skin was splitting. The pharmacist even tried talking to her. By now, she has been reported to the doctor who over sees everything at this clinic.

The doctor said running anymore tests other than TSH and T4 was out of his line of work. What in the world do these people go to school for? And this is what we spend our co-pay on. He should know but doesn't. He is supposed to also be an internist. 
I'm so disgusted with the medical profession that I just don't know what to do. I just don't understand what is so difficult about listening to the patients.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sharon said:


> Andros,
> I should have added that I stopped the compounded T3 last week on the advice of the pharmacist. He didn't believe the percentages in it were correct. I did try to talk to the NP who prescribed it and she said "I was delusional if I thought the thyroid controlled anything. It's just a useless glad that sits in your neck". :scared0015: I was so po'd I told her she needed to go back to school for refresher courses. Can you believe that one!
> 
> Last week my hands were so swollen the skin was splitting. The pharmacist even tried talking to her. By now, she has been reported to the doctor who over sees everything at this clinic.
> ...


Oooooooooooooooooooooh; my God!!! Yours is a horror story. Your NP "really" said that? You did report that,yes? Unbelievable.

Somehow we just "have" to find you a doctor. My hands used to split also; so so bad. You could insert dimes into the cracks and they took forever to heal.

Cannot that compound pharmacist turn you on to a good doctor?

I am so sad for you; I truly am. This is a travesty.


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

Andros said:


> Oooooooooooooooooooooh; my God!!! Yours is a horror story. Your NP "really" said that? You did report that,yes? Unbelievable.
> 
> Somehow we just "have" to find you a doctor. My hands used to split also; so so bad. You could insert dimes into the cracks and they took forever to heal.
> 
> ...


The skin splitting is terrible. Not as bad as yours though.

He didn't know who to recommend in town. The doctors aren't that great here.

Oh yeah, she said that. The pharmacist reported her. She also said the same thing to him. Talk about stupid. 
I've heard stories from people around here that worse than that was said to them.

I have an appointment with another doctor next Thursday. Say a prayer she is the one.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sharon said:


> The skin splitting is terrible. Not as bad as yours though.
> 
> He didn't know who to recommend in town. The doctors aren't that great here.
> 
> ...


Sharon; I am going to say the "biggest" prayer for you; I "promise!"


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

Well, the news just keeps getting worse. The appointment I was supposed to have today isn't going to happened. The doctor decided at the last minute she didn't want a Hashimoto/hypothyroid patient. Go figure.
So, it's back to making calls again. This is just so disheartening. I don't have too much faith in the medical profession anymore.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sharon said:


> Well, the news just keeps getting worse. The appointment I was supposed to have today isn't going to happened. The doctor decided at the last minute she didn't want a Hashimoto/hypothyroid patient. Go figure.
> So, it's back to making calls again. This is just so disheartening. I don't have too much faith in the medical profession anymore.


Unbelievable! What in the world is wrong w/everybody??? I am so sorry; total bummer.

You never know though; this may have saved your life. There are "things" at work that we know nothing about.

Soldier on and pick another doctor.


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

Andros said:


> Unbelievable! What in the world is wrong w/everybody??? I am so sorry; total bummer.
> 
> You never know though; this may have saved your life. There are "things" at work that we know nothing about.
> 
> Soldier on and pick another doctor.


I was so depressed when this happened. But and I hope this is good (say a prayer) I called another doctor this morning (she's a DO) spoke with the nurse and she said she would speak to the doctor and get back to me today or tomorrow. Well, she just called and said the doctor would be happy to have me as a patient and as luck would have it she had a cancellation and my appointment is at 11:45 tomorrow morning. She also said the doctor believes in giving the patient the medication that is best suited for them. I pray this is the doctor! I'll let you know how it goes. I don't dare let myself get excited about it.
Sharon


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sharon said:


> I was so depressed when this happened. But and I hope this is good (say a prayer) I called another doctor this morning (she's a DO) spoke with the nurse and she said she would speak to the doctor and get back to me today or tomorrow. Well, she just called and said the doctor would be happy to have me as a patient and as luck would have it she had a cancellation and my appointment is at 11:45 tomorrow morning. She also said the doctor believes in giving the patient the medication that is best suited for them. I pray this is the doctor! I'll let you know how it goes. I don't dare let myself get excited about it.
> Sharon


Sharon.............we cannot wait to hear from you! I am saying a prayer. Sometimes our journeys take us the long way around but when we get there, we really do get there.

Hugs,


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

Andros said:


> Sharon.............we cannot wait to hear from you! I am saying a prayer. Sometimes our journeys take us the long way around but when we get there, we really do get there.
> 
> Hugs,


Andros,
Got back from my appointment with the new doctor a short time ago. She is incredibly nice. 
She doesn't like the numbers from the blood work drawn from the cardiologist last week. She didn't understand why he only drew the TSH and T4. ("what did he expect this was going to tell him"). She said it never ceases to amaze her how many doctors women have to go to before someone will listen. She knows first hand about how the male doctors treat women - "like we're all crazy."! 
She will be running blood work on Monday. She said she wouldn't have a problem writing a compound prescription.
Let's just hope it stays this way. I'm still going to keep the Endo appointment in October unless she can get me under control.
Sharon


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi everyone,
First I could use a couple of questions answered. Suddenly I start feeling sick to my stomach, then I start getting a horrible headache and the worst is I start trembling. This will last for a couple of hours and then I'm fine. The first time this happened was last week and now today.
Is this because of the thyroid?

I went to the new doctor last week. She was nice but I'm getting worried about her. She drew blood (I was under the impression it was a complete thyroid panel and some of the recommended tests) and I ended up having to argue with the nurse drawing the blood because she said she was only going to run a TSH and T4. This doctor has had the results since last week and I haven't heard a word from her. I did try to call and was told "SHE WILL CALL YOU".
I just don't know what to do. I'm so sick and tired of doctors.
Does anybody use any of the over the counter supplements for thyroid? If so, what's your opinion? What do you use?
Thanks,
Sharon


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Andros said:


> I am a chicken. I would be afraid to move the posts as I may wipe out the whole board! LOL!!
> 
> And, yes...........................that person should have started her own thread in reality. The benefit of that is they get more attention instead of getting lost in someone else's thread!


The first time I tried to move/merge a thread when I had a forum-style website (with this same software), I ended-up with a recipe in the Prayer Forum! The second time, I didn't wipe out the whole board but I did wipe out a whole forum, luckily one that was of no importance. I used to tell people I was self-taught!! :ashamed0001: When it comes to what I know about all things computer, I am self-taught...from the School of Hard Knocks!

I'll say one thing, Andros - you might wipe out the whole board once but I'll bet you'd never do it twice!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sharon said:


> Hi everyone,
> First I could use a couple of questions answered. Suddenly I start feeling sick to my stomach, then I start getting a horrible headache and the worst is I start trembling. This will last for a couple of hours and then I'm fine. The first time this happened was last week and now today.
> Is this because of the thyroid?
> 
> ...


Sharon; call the doctor. You first impression was that you were pleased w/her. Don't listen to the nurses or the front desk. They are not the doctor. Get a message through.

I never used OTC for thyroid and would not dream of doing so. Maybe others have had some positive experiences they can share w/you!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Sharon, your medical experiences sound worse than mine but not a lot. I feel like I've been looking for help for well over 2 years and I've heard just about everything - from one of my doctors getting mad at another one for totally disagreeing with her diagnosis to being told that some women enjoy being slightly hyperthyroid to being sent to a lab for bloodwork that was filthy...nobody understands how hard it is to find good doctors than I do!

I know before I even have surgery that getting future treatment will probably be a hassle. Hopefully I'll be proven wrong but I've experienced enough frustration over the years to know it won't be simple.

I have an 11-year old male pug who suffered a severe eye injury last summer when an insect (probably a wasp) stung his right eye. It pretty much took a whole year to save his eye and some of his vision after the eye developed a horrible ulceration.

Veterinary care here is about the same as human medical care - I ended-up having to take Jimbo out-of-state to a specialist but I'm convinced that was what saved his eye.

I say all that to share a compounding pharmacy experience. The specialist in Texas prescribed a compounded Tacrolimus eye drop for Jimbo. We have two compounding pharmacies here, one guy laughed at me for making such an effort to save a dog's vision. The second guy was at least kind. He said Tacrolimus is so expensive, apparently it is a drug primarily used to help heart transplant patients, but he couldn't afford to make it for us. I found a pharmacy (Roadrunner) in Arizona that fills every imaginable compounded prescription and they're the most efficient, easy to communicate pharmacists I've ever dealt with.

I envy people who live where it seems to be easier to find good healthcare. It honestly is a challenge where I live and it's getting worse every day.


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

I DClaire said:


> Sharon, your medical experiences sound worse than mine but not a lot. I feel like I've been looking for help for well over 2 years and I've heard just about everything - from one of my doctors getting mad at another one for totally disagreeing with her diagnosis to being told that some women enjoy being slightly hyperthyroid to being sent to a lab for bloodwork that was filthy...nobody understands how hard it is to find good doctors than I do!
> 
> I know before I even have surgery that getting future treatment will probably be a hassle. Hopefully I'll be proven wrong but I've experienced enough frustration over the years to know it won't be simple.
> 
> ...


I absolutely understand what you're saying. When my foot was crushed my doctor referred me to a specialist who left the room because I didn't go to him first.  Talk about babies.

We have a parrot who became quite ill a couple of years ago. Several of the vets in our area said "it's just a bird, let him die and get another one". Needless to say I had a few choice words that came out of my mouth. We had to travel out of town to get him help.

It's such a shame the way our medical system is. None of them have a problem billing the insurance company though. I've called the doctor and am waiting for a return call. I'm not holding my breathe though!

Yesterday we met a woman who is hypothyroid (who was taking levothyroxine) as soon as her numbers came down the doctor took her off the medication. Said she was healed. :confused0068: 
We met a woman at the cardiologist's office a few weeks ago from the Knoxville TN area and she's having the same problem finding a doctor. The three of us apparently live in bad areas for doctors!


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

Update about the doctor. Hopefully things are turning around. They called just a short time ago wanting to know if the nurse had called and informed me of the test results. They were quite upset when I told them I never got a call and that I had called last Thursday and was told the doctor would call me with the results. They were supposed to tell me the results and call in a prescription for me last week. Can you believe this?!

The doctor said the reason I'm getting sick is because I need the thyroid medicine. She said she wants to take baby steps. She is calling in a prescription for 38 mcg T4 and 9 mcg T3. My labs are medium to normal. I won't know the exact ranges until they mail me copies of the labs. 
Thanks to everyone for helping me out and listening to me. It means everything to me.:hugs:
Sharon


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

What a pain I am - I have another question. Is it possible that Hashimoto can cause problems with the eyes? My eyes have been so sore and they feel like a lot of pressure is on them.
Thanks,
Sharon

Recent Labs:

8-17-11

T4, Free(Direct), S 0.94 Range: 0.82-1.77 ng/dL
T4 6.4 4.5-12.0 ug/dL
T3, Free 2.6 2.0-4.4 pg/mL
TSH 4.820 0.450-4.500 uIU/mL
T3 Uptake 2.9 24-39%
Free Thyroxine Index 1.9 1.2-4.9

Previous:

8-01-11
Thyroid THYROID STIM HORMONE: 3.20 mcU/mL (0.300-5.00)
F T4: 0.54 ng/dL (0.50-1.20)

5-19-11
Thyroxine (T4) Free, Direct, S
T4, Free (Direct) 0.94 ug/dL 0.82-1.77
TSH 3.610 ug/dL 0.450-4.500
Triliodothyronine, Free, Serum 2.9 pg/mL 2.0-4.4


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sharon said:


> What a pain I am - I have another question. Is it possible that Hashimoto can cause problems with the eyes? My eyes have been so sore and they feel like a lot of pressure is on them.
> Thanks,
> Sharon
> 
> ...


Yes; it is called TED (thyroid eye disease.)

http://my.clevelandclinic.org/disorders/thyroid_eye_disease/default.aspx


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

Sorry for being a pain in the you know what. I'm so upset over all these so called professionals in this lousy town I live in I've done nothing but cry like a baby since last week. The pharmacist who compounded by prescription finally admitted that he used an old prescription instead of the new one from my doctor. And I wonder why I've been so sick. My eyes are killing me, my hands are so swollen my fingers look like sausages and the list goes on.
That's bad enough but I'm turned down by every compounding pharmacy within 100 miles (some with the most unprofessional, nasty remarks) because they won't compound that "garbage". And that is putting it mildly :sad0049: WTH.

I'm at my wits end. This is so ridiculous in this day and age. What ever happened to the patient having rights too? And how about a little respect. It must be a thing of the past. Just called my doctor to see if she would prescribe something else and they aren't sure if she will. OMG.:rolleyes: If she doesn't I'll be back to square one looking for another doctor.

Thanks for letting me vent!
Sharon


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sharon said:


> Sorry for being a pain in the you know what. I'm so upset over all these so called professionals in this lousy town I live in I've done nothing but cry like a baby since last week. The pharmacist who compounded by prescription finally admitted that he used an old prescription instead of the new one from my doctor. And I wonder why I've been so sick. My eyes are killing me, my hands are so swollen my fingers look like sausages and the list goes on.
> That's bad enough but I'm turned down by every compounding pharmacy within 100 miles (some with the most unprofessional, nasty remarks) because they won't compound that "garbage". And that is putting it mildly :sad0049: WTH.
> 
> I'm at my wits end. This is so ridiculous in this day and age. What ever happened to the patient having rights too? And how about a little respect. It must be a thing of the past. Just called my doctor to see if she would prescribe something else and they aren't sure if she will. OMG.:rolleyes: If she doesn't I'll be back to square one looking for another doctor.
> ...


I have to be honest w/you; reading about your experience is very very scary to me and I am sure others feel the same. We are all in the same boat and it is a sinking one.

Can you try Armour? You need to get well!

You make me wonder if you have Reynaud's. Sausage shaped fingers are a symptom.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Sharon said:


> Sorry for being a pain in the you know what. I'm so upset over all these so called professionals in this lousy town I live in I've done nothing but cry like a baby since last week. The pharmacist who compounded by prescription finally admitted that he used an old prescription instead of the new one from my doctor. And I wonder why I've been so sick. My eyes are killing me, my hands are so swollen my fingers look like sausages and the list goes on.
> That's bad enough but I'm turned down by every compounding pharmacy within 100 miles (some with the most unprofessional, nasty remarks) because they won't compound that "garbage". And that is putting it mildly :sad0049: WTH.
> 
> I'm at my wits end. This is so ridiculous in this day and age. What ever happened to the patient having rights too? And how about a little respect. It must be a thing of the past. Just called my doctor to see if she would prescribe something else and they aren't sure if she will. OMG.:rolleyes: If she doesn't I'll be back to square one looking for another doctor.
> ...


This is a great place to vent, and you sure do have some reasons to need to vent. I am so sorry you are not getting the medical attention that you need. I agree with you about it being ridiculous. For some time the medical profession was all about the informed patient, and now, it is like they don't want patient's being informed and asking questions.

I asked at my pharmacy about Armour. I am not sure I will need it but was checking the availability. The pharmacist said some unpleasant things and then said Armour has a bad smell, well I phrased it nicer than he did.

I wish you the best. Many prayers will be offered for you, I am sure. Best wishes.


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

Andros said:


> I have to be honest w/you; reading about your experience is very very scary to me and I am sure others feel the same. We are all in the same boat and it is a sinking one.
> 
> Can you try Armour? You need to get well!
> 
> You make me wonder if you have Reynaud's. Sausage shaped fingers are a symptom.


It is very scary. And these doctor's wonder why people like me get these quacks online to prescribe the medication we need. It's no longer a surprise to me.

My first prescription was the old Armour and the second prescription was the new reformulation and it was making me sick.

It it isn't Reyanud's. They say it's from the Hashi's.


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

webster2 said:


> This is a great place to vent, and you sure do have some reasons to need to vent. I am so sorry you are not getting the medical attention that you need. I agree with you about it being ridiculous. For some time the medical profession was all about the informed patient, and now, it is like they don't want patient's being informed and asking questions.
> 
> I asked at my pharmacy about Armour. I am not sure I will need it but was checking the availability. The pharmacist said some unpleasant things and then said Armour has a bad smell, well I phrased it nicer than he did.
> 
> I wish you the best. Many prayers will be offered for you, I am sure. Best wishes.


A friend of mine who is a nurse told me that that doctors she works for feel that informed patients are a threat and they want to get rid of people like us fast because they know we'll stand up for ourselves and they don't like it. They just want people who will do whatever they say. Those days are gone and they should get used to it.

I hope you said something to who ever spoke to you that way. There just isn't any respect.

Thank you for your kind thoughts.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

I really hope that doctors don't want to get rid of informed patients because they don't like it. Honestly, that sounds like a huge generalization.


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

HeidiBR said:


> I really hope that doctors don't want to get rid of informed patients because they don't like it. Honestly, that sounds like a huge generalization.


I hope they don't either. But, IMO concerning the area I live in I do believe this to be true. It has been my experience with the doctors in this area that it is all too true. That's most likely why I am having such a terrible time. Besides they won't admit they don't know a lot about the thyroid.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

webster2 said:


> This is a great place to vent, and you sure do have some reasons to need to vent. I am so sorry you are not getting the medical attention that you need. I agree with you about it being ridiculous. For some time the medical profession was all about the informed patient, and now, it is like they don't want patient's being informed and asking questions.
> 
> I asked at my pharmacy about Armour. I am not sure I will need it but was checking the availability. The pharmacist said some unpleasant things and then said Armour has a bad smell, well I phrased it nicer than he did.
> 
> I wish you the best. Many prayers will be offered for you, I am sure. Best wishes.


Doesn't anybody talk nice anymore? This is so disheartening. Everything is so negative.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sharon said:


> It is very scary. And these doctor's wonder why people like me get these quacks online to prescribe the medication we need. It's no longer a surprise to me.
> 
> My first prescription was the old Armour and the second prescription was the new reformulation and it was making me sick.
> 
> It it isn't Reyanud's. They say it's from the Hashi's.


In other words, edema?


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

Andros said:


> In other words, edema?


Andros, 
I have osteoarthritis but haven't been bothered with it in well over 20 years. The first doctor who diagnosed me said the swelling was caused from the Hashi's/hypothyroid and wouldn't calm down until my thyroid levels were leveled out. I'm hoping he was right. I really loved that man. I thought of going back to his clinic and sitting all day if I have to so I can talk to him again. Rumors around here are that he fired the front office staff because he had too many complaints that they weren't allowing the patients to come back to him.


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

Andros said:


> Doesn't anybody talk nice anymore? This is so disheartening. Everything is so negative.


There has been a discussion going on on a local board here and they were discussing how nasty customer service and disrespect is from the stores to the doctors offices. People are fed up with it.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sharon said:


> Andros,
> I have osteoarthritis but haven't been bothered with it in well over 20 years. The first doctor who diagnosed me said the swelling was caused from the Hashi's/hypothyroid and wouldn't calm down until my thyroid levels were leveled out. I'm hoping he was right. I really loved that man. I thought of going back to his clinic and sitting all day if I have to so I can talk to him again. Rumors around here are that he fired the front office staff because he had too many complaints that they weren't allowing the patients to come back to him.


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw; and bad help can bring a good doctor down also.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

I agree with you re: nasty customer service. I work in a library. Our customers have also gotten nasty and more disrespectful. I think it is the economy and all the worries everyone has.

It is like Karma, I think. What comes around goes around. And unfortunately what is going around is the nasties.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

HeidiBR said:


> I agree with you re: nasty customer service. I work in a library. Our customers have also gotten nasty and more disrespectful. I think it is the economy and all the worries everyone has.
> 
> It is like Karma, I think. What comes around goes around. And unfortunately what is going around is the nasties.


There is no excuse for not behaving politely. Things started to go down hill when Jerry Springer came on the scene.

Self-respect and respect for others has gone out the window. Just let it all hang out and the devil may care (or not!)


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

HeidiBR said:


> I agree with you re: nasty customer service. I work in a library. Our customers have also gotten nasty and more disrespectful. I think it is the economy and all the worries everyone has.
> 
> It is like Karma, I think. What comes around goes around. And unfortunately what is going around is the nasties.


Ooohh, that's sad. I work in a library too, and haven't noticed that. Most of our folks leave very happy. I usually tell them that the library is the one department, that they support with their tax dollars, that they have control over how much or how little they use it. They're encouraged to use the library often to get the most for their money!

I have noticed that the office staff in the doctor's office to be very apathetic, and that doctor's frown on informed patients. I may be regarded as a PITA but, it's my body, and my hubby works very hard to provide us with health insurance..so I am going to get the most from it, even if they don't like it.

The economy is making people very unhappy and they feel they need to share that.

I refuse to spread the nasties around. The bright side may be hard to find, but it is there no matter how small!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

webster2 said:


> Ooohh, that's sad. I work in a library too, and haven't noticed that. Most of our folks leave very happy. I usually tell them that the library is the one department, that they support with their tax dollars, that they have control over how much or how little they use it. They're encouraged to use the library often to get the most for their money!
> 
> I have noticed that the office staff in the doctor's office to be very apathetic, and that doctor's frown on informed patients. I may be regarded as a PITA but, it's my body, and my hubby works very hard to provide us with health insurance..so I am going to get the most from it, even if they don't like it.
> 
> ...


I made up my mind to vote for the "one" presidential candidate that does not have anything bad to say about "anybody" period. If that candidate does not exist, I will not vote.

So so sick of the Talking Heads bad-mouthing every body and every thing.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Oh, our library customers leave happy, they just arrive nasty 
I don't even watch the news anymore. I'm tired of negativity.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

HeidiBR said:


> Oh, our library customers leave happy, they just arrive nasty
> I don't even watch the news anymore. I'm tired of negativity.


And that is why myself and hubby frequent our local library. We watch very little TV these days. Actually years. It just keeps on getting worse.

Nothing like a good book to entertain and let your mind wander!


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

HeidiBR said:


> I agree with you re: nasty customer service. I work in a library. Our customers have also gotten nasty and more disrespectful. I think it is the economy and all the worries everyone has.
> 
> It is like Karma, I think. What comes around goes around. And unfortunately what is going around is the nasties.


IMO there isn't any reason for being rude, nasty and disrespectful to anyone for any reason. There are a lot of things that happens in day to day life where a smile and a simple hello might go further than anyone might think.

I believe a lot of people just don't care about showing respect for others anymore. It seems to be a thing of the past.

I agree with you, what goes around comes around.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I don't watch TV anymore either. I wonder if texting has had an impact on interpersonal skills as well. Patience seems to be in short supply these days. I am very happy to know that many of you frequent your local library!

HeidiBR *Oh, our library customers leave happy, they just arrive nasty * What a nice impact you have had on their day!

Andros-very good idea on which candidate to give your vote!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

webster2 said:


> I don't watch TV anymore either. I wonder if texting has had an impact on interpersonal skills as well. Patience seems to be in short supply these days. I am very happy to know that many of you frequent your local library!
> 
> HeidiBR *Oh, our library customers leave happy, they just arrive nasty * What a nice impact you have had on their day!
> 
> Andros-very good idea on which candidate to give your vote!


Texting, Twittering, Facebook........................... Ipods, Bluetooth, Blackberries................................

All virtual.

The term has been defined in philosophy as "that which is not real" but may display the salient qualities of the real.

Can we add anti-depressants and say "DREAM WORLD?"


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Andros said:


> Texting, Twittering, Facebook........................... Ipods, Bluetooth, Blackberries................................
> 
> All virtual.
> 
> ...


I think you hit it right on, unfortunately.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

webster2 said:


> I think you hit it right on, unfortunately.


Stunted emotional maturation and believe me,that is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay scary.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

It is the new real. I actually like it. I don't let it eclipse face to face relationships, but I like to think of it as an extension of our reality.

Hey, we are doing it right now. All these people who have never met are having a conversation.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Andros said:


> Stunted emotional maturation and believe me,that is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay scary.


I agree, I prefer the old fashioned conversation....but we'd never have connected that way! It is sad to see kids texting away, and parents on cellphones, not speaking with the folks that are right there with them.

There's an old post card in the historical section of our library that reads, " I'll come visit you on XX date, if I can get the horse." Makes me smile every time I see it!


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

Update to my vent yesterday.

My doctor called me last night. The pharmacist also admitted to her what he had done with the prescription  (talk about dumb) can you believe it. She wasn't happy with him at all. He lost all the patients she would have sent to him.

She called in a prescription for NP Thyroid from Acella for me. She said it's only been out a short time and the majority of people like it. I did some searching last night and the majority of people said the liked it and they felt it was like the old Armour. It was a small amount of people who didn't like it compared to the amount who did. So we'll see. I can't pick up the script until this afternoon. It couldn't come any sooner because I'm sicker than a dog today.

Thank you everyone for listening to me!
Sharon


----------

